
Announcing the OpenFaaS Function Store - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/announcing-function-store/
======
alexellisuk
Stefan's function is pretty cool but it sounds like you guys are up for the
challenge of submitting something even better to the store. Looking forward to
seeing your PRs - get creative!
[https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower/status/93589059037769728...](https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower/status/935890590377697281?lang=en)

------
michaelmior
Really cool to see! I did feel the need to make this one correction though

> when you're LetsEncrypt SSL certificate

This should be "your."

~~~
rorpage
Fixed

------
forrestbrazeal
How can this compete with the recently announced AWS Serverless App Repo? [0]

That service is still in preview (and they may not be whitelisting folks yet),
but it sure seems like it could be a category killer.

[0]
[https://aws.amazon.com/serverless/serverlessrepo/](https://aws.amazon.com/serverless/serverlessrepo/)

~~~
willitpamp573
Maybe you're running on non-AWS cloud or on-prem. Maybe you want to run a
function that is written in a language that isn't supported by Lambda. Maybe
your function is too complex for Lambda or would be too expensive. Maybe you
already have a Kubernetes cluster running so deploying OpenFaaS is trivial and
comes at no additional cost.

------
burtonr
This is a great way to quickly and easily try out OpenFaaS by seeing some of
the things OF functions can do with nearly no setup!

------
zimbatm
It has all the important functions like left-pad.

~~~
alexellisuk
We need your functions zimbatm - whether light-hearted like left-pad or more
involved like the TensorFlow + imagenet example

------
jbob2000
> One of my favourite functions (certinfo) reports back on when you're
> LetsEncrypt SSL certificate is going to expire. How handy is that?

I can't help but feel that this is over-engineering to its highest degree.
What is a calendar for? Create an event in Google Calendar or whatever and
have it notify you a few days in advance. Completely non-technical solution
that everybody already knows how to do.

~~~
perlgeek
Not at all. Let's say you manage 100 machines, possibly for different domains,
and each generates their own certs. Now you probably want monitoring that
alerts you when the certificate is about to expire in the next 20 days (you
can renew them 30 days before they expire, without running into rate limit
shenanigans).

With 100 servers, you'll have on average about two calendar entries per day,
most of which are no-ops, because the certificate renewal worked fine.

~~~
lkerrekfjk
You certainly do not need "infinite scaling" to do that. Just a queue of
workers running on a dumb server or even just a crontab... Yes it is the very
definition of over engineering.

~~~
perlgeek
No, you don't need "infinite scaling" for just that. But if you have a FaaS-
Setup anyway, you might as well reuse it for such relatively simple (but still
useful) tasks.

